

Unlimited Influence: Sell Any Idea One On One  - PeterWales

Jonathan DeCollibus is releasing a book called Unlimited Influence, I found out about it because I was forwarded a copy by accident.  The main designer sent me the whole thing, I can provide a bootleg version if you guys want?
======
braunshizzle
Would be cool to grab a copy and check out..

------
trekky1700
That would be cool for sure!

~~~
PeterWales
okay, I'll figure out how to send it, I'm pretty new to this site

------
shawnk
I would love a copy!

------
anwaar
I would love one!

------
bmelton
Please don't. Aside from the obvious questionability from a moral perspective,
you could be setting yourself up for fines, penalties, law suits or jail time.

Ignoring whether or not copyright violations are morally good or bad, they are
most certainly illegal in this country. Whether or not you feel comfortable
engaging in such behavior on your own is nobody else's choice to make, but I
would respectfully request that you don't do so publicly on HN, possibly
subjecting others to legal woes.

Also, for what it's worth -- not sure if this is a guerrilla marketing tactic
or not, but the book is currently available for free on Amazon either way, and
perfectly legal:

[http://www.amazon.com/Unlimited-Influence-Sell-Any-Idea-
eboo...](http://www.amazon.com/Unlimited-Influence-Sell-Any-Idea-
ebook/dp/B00HB89MRG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1387270346&sr=8-1&keywords=jonathan+decollibus)

